# ♥ ♥ My "A Little of Everything" Collection ♥ ♥



## OolilredoO (Jan 4, 2008)

I started digging into the magic world of makeup only since June 2007. Therefore my collection is not nearly as amazing as many of you guys. However, it's growing bigger and bigger everyday and it's very practical. I like to buy a little of everything from every brand and thus the title. I hope you enjoy looking at them! 







Blushers+Bronzers











Palettes+Eyeshadows













Face Stuff












Mascaras+Eyeliners












Brushes













Lippies 










Falsies













Where the magic happens!













Where my babies live =D


----------



## frocher (Jan 4, 2008)

Great collection, I love your blush colors.


----------



## OolilredoO (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you! =D


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice collection.... And all that in 6-7 months? wow


----------



## Melly44 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thats alot for 6-7 months!!...

I have alot of the stuff you have im trying to switch all my stuff over to MAC but its expensive.. and i can only afford to spend like 150 bucks everytime i go i have alot of MAC now though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. but i do occaisonally buy stuff NON-MAC.


----------



## OolilredoO (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melly44* 

 
_Thats alot for 6-7 months!!...

I have alot of the stuff you have im trying to switch all my stuff over to MAC but its expensive.. and i can only afford to spend like 150 bucks everytime i go i have alot of MAC now though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. but i do occaisonally buy stuff NON-MAC._

 
I try not to get caught up with MAC's new collections by paying more attention to other brands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Otherwise I'll be seriously broke!


----------



## Melly44 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OolilredoO* 

 
_I try not to get caught up with MAC's new collections by paying more attention to other brands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Otherwise I'll be seriously broke!_

 
Oh i know what you mean, im sorta lucky my mac is like 2-3 hrs away!! LOL!!.. so it stops me from going every week i don't get there often ... maybe like once every 2 months not even! lol

I like those shiny- licious tings from maybeline though i noticed you had one.. i have that one too, i like the color but for some reason i can't get over the smell lol.. i wanna like it so bad though lol


----------



## n_c (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice collection


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 4, 2008)

fantastic collection, i see you have the kirkland borghese brushes , what do you think of them? i got them from a relative for xmas and im so impressed the kabuki brush us just like the mac 182 and the foundation brush a dead ringer for the 190  and they are juat as good quality i reckon xxx


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice collection!​


----------



## OolilredoO (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_fantastic collection, i see you have the kirkland borghese brushes , what do you think of them? i got them from a relative for xmas and im so impressed the kabuki brush us just like the mac 182 and the foundation brush a dead ringer for the 190 and they are juat as good quality i reckon xxx_

 
I got mine as a xmas present too! I'm really impressed with the foundation brush, the powder brush, and the blush brush. The eye brushes are not as good as I would have liked. But I think it's only about $30ish CDN if i was to buy it so it's so worth the price.


----------



## nunu (Jan 4, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh i just noticed you have Sonia Kashuk (sp) brushes? Are they good?


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 4, 2008)

lovely collection


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 5, 2008)

This is such an awesome collection!  I love your brushes and NARS!!  And I think the little Snoopy on the brush holder is adorable!!


----------



## OolilredoO (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Oh i just noticed you have Sonia Kashuk (sp) brushes? Are they good?_

 
Their brushes are great! I especially love the smudger brush!


----------

